# Cycle rollers



## Davzorla8 (3 Jan 2013)

Bought some cycle rollers for Christmas, I'm doing my first half ironman in June and need to get on my bike as much as possible and can't rely on weather so made the purchase.

Was my first time on them last night, I should've filmed it for YBF I think lol takes some getting used to. Was only on half hour and max I did was like 2 mins without stopping. Hoping to make some steady progress on them tho and being able to switch off and get some proper time in on them.

Any experiences out there of rollers?


----------



## Arsen Gere (3 Jan 2013)

I used to use them for the track, mostly for balance, coordination and warm up/cool down. Pedal 'avec supplesse' I think the french say. IMHO you'd be better doing 'reverse periodisation'. Do some 'strength', lactic threshold type stuff on them and then do your long rides in better weather on the road. I would not want to do 4-5 hours on rollers without having lost my mind first.


----------

